# Kelly - 16 years at the bridge



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Kelly was a real beauty.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a sweetheart. Kelly had to be so very special to hold such a place in your heart. Goes to prove how love never dies... Special hugs to you today.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She led you to the golden retriever scene, that sweet beautiful girl. These anniversaries are hard, even after yers and years. Gless your sweet Kelly.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

A beautiful old girl. I have the ashes of my three Goldens on the shelf over my work station where I can see them.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

(((HUGS)))... they are never far from our heart!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Beautiful picture of your golden girl, she was so special from your tribute to her, thinking of you today as you remember special moments.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

She sure is a beauty...thanks for sharing your story  Those first goldens have a special place in our heart.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She was a beautiful girl and I know the memorie live on in your heart. I imagine she is smiling down on knowing that she gave you such love that your life has had goldens in it since then. Run free sweet girl, you were loved by so many.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

She was a beautiful girl and you never forget them.

Maggie


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play With Abandon Sweet Kelly~You Were Loved


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ahhh what a special girl...and time passes but memories and love never fades...my thoughts are with you today.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Kelly was a beautiful girl. Anniversaries can be so hard. Your girl will be with you in your heart. I know what you mean about the ashes, I too thought I would bury Daisy's ashes, but just couldn't do it, I want her near me also.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful Kelly, what a special girl, there never forgotten.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am feeling for you. It's been nine years since my special heart golden boy Max left us but forever in my heart. I still can't talk about him without tears in my eyes. Like right now. : )
His ashes are in our bedroom in a beautiful engraved box on an iron stand.


----------

